# 6 baby rats needing good homes! UK Wales



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey,
I have 6 male young rats needing good homes! 
They are 2 months just gone, theres two baby dumbo's and i think the rest may be rex. I adopted the mother a few months back not realising that she was pregnant. 

If i could keep them all myself i would! ;D But, i have 6 females already. 

I live in the UK, Wales area. However, i am willing to travel in order to give these babies a good home! 
I think this is the best place to ask, as you're all rat lovers like myself. I hate seeing them go to the petstore. 

If anyone is interested, contact me. I'm happy to take pictures and post if wanted. 
Thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 6 rats needing good homes!*

I would put your location and the fact that they are young or babies in the subject line 

good luck!


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 6 rats needing good homes!*

Subject line? :-\


----------



## Katie_Griffin (Jul 2, 2008)

I live on the wirral and would love to home some of your boys!
Do they bite at all?

I dont have a car and cant get down but I dont mind paying foryou to get up here.


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, none of them bite. They are really timid. I find it easy to handle them, they love the attention! 
The only thing is, if you poke your finger through the bars, they will nibble your finger, however, they don't bite. They end up licking my finger. Its actually really cute. 

I am unsure where Wirral is? I am happy to travel though. But i am inc ollege 5 days a week, so it would have to be weekends. 

Sorry about the late reply also.


----------

